# Deworming Goats



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been having trouble deworming some goats, so I did a little research.  Using Cydectin pour-on for a drench is not such a good thing.  Looking at the MSDS it shows a form of Naptha in it to help it spread on skin.  Naptha is extremely lethal.  We all know people who have had success using the pour on as a drench, but doing internet searches I have found some really bad problems with it.  One of the best articles I read made a lot of sense to me.  Using injectable Ivomec and administering it 1cc per 40lbs of goat SQ is a great way to deworm goats.  The reasoning is simple.  When you drench a goat the dewormer kills quickly and the the worms fall off the stomach lining in droves.  Leaving little holes by which your goat now bleeds from (internally).  An already anemic goat is going to get sicker before it get better.  Using it SQ is slower, but safer for the goat and stays with the goat longer, but does not become ineffective as fast.

http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=58&Itemid=46

Here is a link to the article.  I have just tried it on a sick Boer adult.  If she is still alive at 2pm I will give it to a sick Boer kid.  The kid was given cydectin drench for sheep 3 days ago and it appears that the bleeding information is correct.  His stool is quite black now.  I am treating with Red Cell and Electrolytes and milk from an unaffected doe.  He has also gotten KaoPec for the last 2 days.

Chris

Mikey got his injection at 2 pm and 30 minutes later is doing OK.  Ivomec injectable obviously hurts the goat (be prepared if you use it).  Mikey's Momma is ok, but listless.  I am going to have to drench her with Red Cell also and probably Nutri-Drench.  I might try an iron injection on her tomorrow if she doesn't respond to the Red Cell.

Mikey has gotten up and browsed.  He drank water on his own and then went and licked the mineral block.  His momma actually tried to run away from me, she didn't get far but it was the thought that counts.  I drenched her with electrolytes and Nutri-drench tonight.  Guess tomorrow/tonight will be the last hurdle.  If their energy keeps coming back along with their appetites I think they will make it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your goats. I hope they will be ok. 

Ivomec injectable does sting when injected. At least for alpacas but it sounds like it also stings for goats too. Unfortunately, there is not much you can do about that.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually they are not my goats.  Folks just seem to bring me sick goats.  I am starting to feel like a sick goat magnet these days.  So many people are stuck in their ways and think that what has always worked will always work.  Mikey is now mine through default and so is his momma.  The owner thinks they aren't hearty enough.  Of course neither were the other 10 that he had that died (before he found me). A little investment in time, learning and sweat can pay off.

Chris


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 2, 2009)

Bet you wish you went to vet school now and then charge them for it. 

I can understand if it ain't broke don't fix it but if it is broke, then you NEED to fix it. Some people just don't get it and just don't want to put the time and effort into animals. That kind of stuff frustrates me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 2, 2009)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I can understand if it ain't broke don't fix it but if it is broke, then you NEED to fix it. Some people just don't get it and just don't want to put the time and effort into animals. That kind of stuff frustrates me.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## mully (Aug 3, 2009)

When a large parasite load dies off quickly it puts a huge quantity of toxins into the animals system and sometimes they can not recover from all the toxins. They have to pass this load rather quickly to keep from becoming gravely ill.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 3, 2009)

My vet asked me the other day if I ever dewormed with Levamisols...nope.  He said it's an old wormer, but a lot of the goat folks are beginning to use it again..  

I read up on it a little and it seems like it's very, very stout stuff...and it's dirt cheap, unlike Cydectin or Ivomec.  Must be getting really popular again, because you can't hardly find it anywhere.

Anyway, one thing that I saw recommended time and again with levamisole is to worm with something milder first, to knock the worm population down a bit..  Then, give the goat about 10 days to recover from that before giving the levamisole.  Giving levamisole to a really wormy goat risks wiping out too many worms at once, and having the goat bleeds out internally.

FWIW...I made an attempt to warn about Cydectin pour-on as a drench here before, but made the mistake of saying that I'd "heard" they used diesel fuel in the carrier..  I was accused of fear-mongering.  I knew there wasn't actually diesel in it, and there was some misunderstanding...I probably could have handled it better, but anyway...

What I should have said then was that Cydectin Pour-On _*is*_ comprised of 15% "Aromatic 100," a hydrocarbon used -- among other things -- as a fuel additive..  It's also used in paint thinner, varnish, lighter fluid, etc..  It may not be diesel, per se, but it's not unlikely that you'd find it _in_ diesel..

So needless to say, I agree with you, Chris...Cydectin pour-on, IMHO, isn't something I'd want to be dumping down my goats' necks on a regular basis.

ETA:  Anybody who wants to read it for themselves, here it is .


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 3, 2009)

Mikey wasn't big enough to handle the load that he had and he died today just before lunch.  That is the most frustrating thing!!  I worked myself to exhaustion trying to get him going again, but it was not to be.  I really hate learning like this too.  It would have been worse if it had been one of mine, but it is still not easy to put that much into a goat and still lose him.  I am glad I didn't go to vet school now.  How many vets get these animals when all is lost and they still try and still lose the animal.  I couldn't do that on a normal day to day basis and not maim some of the owners.  Mikeys mom is doing OK.  She has no conditioning left but she is now eating with and fighting with the rest of the goats in the holding pen.  I don't believe that she is out of the woods yet, but she has a better chance at recovery.  I have never seen a goat so anemic before.  The new owners will take good care of them and are not afraid to use the vet!  Ain't that right Farmin Chick!

Chris


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Mikey..  You clearly gave it a valiant effort, but sometimes it's just too late no matter what you do.


----------



## vaden boers (Aug 11, 2009)

worms are a hot topic for goat owners , i want to adress something i had read , yes cydectin pour on has something as a carrier and i too have heard about it may cause ill affect , but for me its only thing  that works here , now they do have an injectable , and a sheep ones , but the doasges are higher for them than the poor on , i read some one is still injecting wormer , oh please  dont , thats how we got these super worms along with overworming , like every month , all wormer for goats go down the throat , the best thing i have found to use is a feeding syring i got from jeffers works great , that tube gets it back in the mouth and down it goes . now lavamisol , is an old wormer , but BE WARE IF YOU OVERDOSE WITH THIS WORMER YOU WILL KILL YOUR GOATS , the doasage has to right on wieght , you dont overdose it like all the other wormers , ( hope this is ok ) i have dosages on my web page for most worms feel free to read it . i also read about large worm loads causing goat to get sick or die , sometime if worm load is bad , and they all let go/die at once a goat can bleed internally , thus cause them to become worse . best thing for goats is to prevent them , rotate pastures , dry for 48 after worming , and check thos famachas , dont let the goat go anemic , use that black strap molasses , to help rebuild iron . like always in goats read everything talk to every one and find what works for you , the learning curve in goats is a cruel one , but i think they are worth it


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 11, 2009)

Always double check your weights and dosages, we once overdosed our dog by accident because we were off on his weight and therefore the dosage was too much. We had to get him to throw up before he died.


----------

